

Best tools for remote real-time development collaboration? - akd

I'm trying to collaborate with a friend across the country and I'm frustrated by the available tools.<p>What we normally want to do is have an audio connection open, work on our own individual Eclipse instances, and have a small window showing the other person's screen.<p>We do the audio over Skype, but we can't figure out how to share a miniature version of each other's screen. What we do now is point the webcam at the screen -- it's horrible but a driver that allowed you to share your screen contents exposed as a webcam interface would allow us to use Skype's built-in sharing features.<p>A lot of people here must do this. What tools do you use?
======
kobs
Since you're already using Eclipse, check this out:
[http://codesurgeonblog.com/2008/06/cola-real-time-shared-
edi...](http://codesurgeonblog.com/2008/06/cola-real-time-shared-editing.html)

~~~
akd
Wow looks neat. We need to share other applications as well but we'll probably
use this for Eclipse.

------
icey
I'd start with this thread from yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=272361>

~~~
akd
I've tried several of those and none of the ones I've used allow you to shrink
the window and have it scale -- it will just show a small part of the other
person's screen. I need to see a scaled-down picture of his screen while
continuing to work on mine.

